# Warum ist der Spinner so beliebt?



## Andal (15. Februar 2020)

Warum sind Spinner so beliebt als Köder?

Weil man sie grundsätzlich recht einfach fischen kann und trotzdem vernünftig drauf fängt? Rausklötzeln und wieder einleiern reicht ja in dern allermeisten Fällen völlig aus. Recht viel mehr Animation ist eigentlich nicht nötig.

Weil sie vergleichsweise billig sind? Im Gegensatz zu Markenwobblern kosten sie ja wirklich "nichts"!

Weil sie beinahe alle Angler über den grünen Klee loben? Der Angler ist ja bekanntermaßen ein Herdentier, was das angeht.

Oder warum?

Ich muss sagen, dass ich kein großer Fan dieser Köder bin. Sie machen mir zu viel "Zwurrl" in die Schnur und das Missverhältnis von Gewicht und Köderwiderstand gefällt mir auch nicht. Wenn, dann sind sie für mich ein eher uninspirierender Sommerköder für flaches Wasser...


----------



## Seele (15. Februar 2020)

Ich Fische nur noch selten mit Spinnern. Wenn dann aber meistens erfolgreich. Aber du bringst mich gerade drauf, dass ich das mal wieder machen muss. 

Gegen den Drall hab ich extra Spinner mit direkt am Öhr montierten Wirbel gebaut. Wesentlich unauffälliger als ein fetter Karabiner


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2020)

Die Hauptgründe für die Beliebtheit des Spinners hast du z.T. ja schon selbst genannt.

1. Jeder Depp kann sie auswerfen und ein leiern, auch die Montage ist recht einfach.
Und man macht sich die Finger nicht schmutzig, mit ekligen Würmern oder gar Köfis.
Meiner Ansicht nach der Hauptgrund, warum viele heute ihre Angelkarriere überhaupt mit dem Spinnfischen beginnen!

2. Günstig vom Preis her.

3. Sie fangen einfach, heute wie damals!

Einen Fehler hat das Ganze dennoch, viele haben Probleme  mit dem Schnurdrall, den man am besten erst gar nicht auslöst!

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2020)

Weil es EIN Köder ist, der auf unterschiedlichste Art geführt werden kann - kein Rätselraten in der Köderbox - einfach bloß einen Köder einhängen und sich aufs Angeln beschränken. 

Macht den Kopf frei!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Februar 2020)

Irgendwie angel doch nur noch ich damit an meinen Gewässern.
Sie sind fängig, wenn anderes versagt.
Schnurdrill habe ich keinen, denn man sollte halt einen GROßEN Wirbel davor setzen. Ein solcher beeinträchtigt den Lauf in keiner Weise übrigens ....


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2020)

Weil er fängt!


----------



## degl (15. Februar 2020)

Sie sind einfach beliebt und seit meiner Jugend immer nie "Verschlimbessert" worden

Und immer wieder mal im Einsatz und bringen Fisch......nutze sie seit vielen Jahren mit Dreifachwirbeln und kann über Drall in der Schnur nix berichten.

Als Teil meines Ködersortiments absolut wichtig 

gruß degl


----------



## Vanner (15. Februar 2020)

Spinner sind absolut fängig, wird auch daran liegen, dass die nicht mehr so viele Leute benutzen. Man kann sie durchleiern oder auch auf andere Art und Weise führen, mit vorgeschaltetem Wirbel auch kein Schnurdrall. Ich nutze sie nicht nur, wenn mit anderen Ködern nichts gehen will, sondern auch so recht oft.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Februar 2020)

Ich mag Blechköder. Zeitlos, klassisch, unkompliziert und mit nem Wirbel ist der Drall für mich seltenst Spinnfischer kein Problem.
War schön mit @Jason1 am Teich: vormontierte Spinne raus, zweimal durchs Wasser ziehen, Bösewicht vom Futterplatz geholt, weiter angeln


----------



## alexpp (15. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Weil sie beinahe alle Angler über den grünen Klee loben? Der Angler ist ja bekanntermaßen ein Herdentier, was das angeht.


Sehe ich etwas anders. Viele Angler loben zwar die Spinner, aber von vielen werden sie kaum noch eingesetzt (vielleicht trifft hier Herdentier mehr zu, weil nicht in Mode). Werden deutlich seltener beworben. Und trotzdem "sterben" sie nicht aus, weil der Spinner einer der fängigsten Kunstköder ist.


----------



## Seele (15. Februar 2020)

Gerade junge Angler verwenden selten Spinner. Sind ja auch ziemlich uncool, allein schon der uncoole Name "Spinner", zum twitchen ist er auch eher schlecht geeignet,  pelagic geht damit fast gar nicht und nen Köder für unter 5 Euro????? - Ne das kann nicht sein. 
Aber er hat definitiv seine Daseinsberechtigung, gerade für ältere, gemütlichere, klügere und entspannte Angler


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2020)

degl schrieb:


> Und immer wieder mal im Einsatz und bringen Fisch......nutze sie seit vielen Jahren mit Dreifachwirbeln und kann über Drall in der Schnur nix berichten.



Ist bei mir ebenso, nur geht es auch ohne Dreifachwirbel und ich hab noch nie Probleme mit Schnurdrall gehabt.
Ein einzelner Wirbel, dafür von guter Qualität, ist völlig ausreichend.
Allerdings ist auch der kleinste von mir verwendete Spinner einer der Größe 3, zumeist aber eine 5er Größe.
Letztere sind bei mir Barsch Spinner, weil ich es nicht brauche haufenweise "Zwergbarsche" zu fangen!
Dazu nur Markenspinner, wie Mepps, Abus, Ma-so-ka, oder auch Effzett Spinner.

Jürgen


----------



## Salmonidenangler (15. Februar 2020)

Weil sich die Forellen hier über ziemlich alle anderen Spinnköder schlapplachen.
Wegen der extremen Lockwirkung - der Spinner ist perfekt zum Strecke machen.
Weil ich in einer Saison etwa 10-30 Spinner abreisse. Will nicht dran denken, was wäre, wenn es Wobbler wären.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (15. Februar 2020)

Ach ja: Ich habe letzte Saison keinen einzigen Spinner größer 2 gefischt


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Weil ich in einer Saison etwa Spinner abreisse. Will nicht dran denken, was wäre, wenn es Wobbler wären.



Mein Rekord lag mal an einem Tag, an einem ziemlich verholzten Altarm, bei über 100€ edle Wobbler, größtenteils Rapala!
Und ich habe nicht mal was gefangen!
Später war ich dann auch schlauer und nahm nur noch "Blech" mit dort hin.

Jürgen


----------



## feko (15. Februar 2020)

Ist dann auch umweltfreundlicher


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Warum sind Spinner so beliebt als Köder?



Weil auch der größte Blindfisch damit Fische (ver-) angeln kann.
Persönlich kämpfe ich seit x Jahren für ein Spinnerverbot an unseren Vereinsbächen. No Way, keine Chance und jedes Jahr pflück ich diesselben Modelle aus den Büschen und Bäumen. Wie vor 40 Jahren mit Drilling und Widerhaken, der Todesköder schlechthin für kleine Forellen .


----------



## Michael.S (15. Februar 2020)

In meinen Gewässern gingen Spinner noch nie gut , Als Kind dachte ich immer Spinner sind der Top Forellenköder und so habe ich sie auch oft benutzt , was ich nicht wuste hier gibt es gar keine Forellen und so fing ich damit auch nie etwas , hier gehen kleine Gummifische weitaus besser


----------



## Jason (15. Februar 2020)

Der Spinner ist schon fast Kult unter den Ködern. Ich benutze ihn auch immer gerne, weil er sehr verlässig ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. Februar 2020)

Ich bin auch ein Spinner-Fan. Als Jungangler habe ich in der Saison jahrelang an verschiedenen Auen in Jütland gefischt. Immer dabei: Blue Fox Vibrax #2 und 3 in Rot, Rot-Silber, Gelb-Silber und Gelb. Außerdem Mepps Aglia #2 und 3 in Kupfer, Silber, Rot und Gelb. Einfach, aber fängig. Mehr brauchte ich nicht. Hechte, Regenbogen- und Bachforellen landeten im Kescher. Heute sind die Box mit diversen Kunstködern gefüllt und ich bin mehr am Suchen als am Fischen ... Muss mal wieder durschsortieren ;-)


----------



## świetlik (15. Februar 2020)

Warum so beliebt? 
Weil sie mit Erinnerungen von früher (Jungangler) verbunden sind.
Ich hätte auch nix dagegen  wieder mal mit Bambus Rute zu angeln.


----------



## rippi (15. Februar 2020)

Lieber Andal,

ich würde sagen, ich bin einfach sehr sympathisch. 


dein beliebtester User des Boards
rippi


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Warum sind Spinner so beliebt als Köder?
> 
> Weil man sie grundsätzlich recht einfach fischen kann und trotzdem vernünftig drauf fängt? Rausklötzeln und wieder einleiern reicht ja in dern allermeisten Fällen völlig aus. Recht viel mehr Animation ist eigentlich nicht nötig.
> 
> ...



Du hast Recht und trotzdem hat der Spinner seine Daseinsberechtigung! 
Man kann ihn halt ohne große Mühe flach laufen lassen und hat eine geringe Fehlerquote bei der Köderführung .Auch wie du selbst schon geschrieben hast, kosten die Dinger nicht die Welt wenn man Ihn verliert und mit Einzelhaken ausgerüstet kann man auch mal durch Kraut durchziehen und dabei immer wieder kurz absacken lassen. 
Hab auch schon mit Gufi geschneidert und dann mit Spinner sofort Erfolg gehabt, gerade dort wo sehr viel mit Gufi gefischt wird, kann es das Mittel der Wahl sein 

LG Michael


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (15. Februar 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Weil auch der größte Blindfisch damit Fische (ver-) angeln kann.
> Persönlich kämpfe ich seit x Jahren für ein Spinnerverbot an unseren Vereinsbächen. No Way, keine Chance und jedes Jahr pflück ich diesselben Modelle aus den Büschen und Bäumen. Wie vor 40 Jahren mit Drilling und Widerhaken, der Todesköder schlechthin für kleine Forellen .



Es ist ja schön und gut dass Du dich in Deinem Verein für etwas einsetzt. Wir angeln zum Teil auch mit Spinnern an unseren Fließgewässern. Aber meist mit Einzelhaken oder abgeklemmten Widerhaken am Drilling. Wenn man richtig auf Zug bleibt verliert man keinen Fisch den man sonst auch nicht verloren hätte.Und der Todesköder für kleine Forellen ist immer noch der Wurm an zu kleinen Haken.Jetzt kannst Du Dir mal überlegen wer der Blindfisch ist.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2020)

So nen 00er Mepps in silber hält heute noch meinen Barsch PB von 48,5 cm aus Jugendtagen! Hat man diese "Schätzchen" abgerissen, gab es erst wieder Ersatz als es Neue im Angelladen gab. Internet gab es nicht und die Größe war nicht die gängiste!


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2020)

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich negiere diese Köder nicht, auch wenn ich kein großer Fan davon bin!


----------



## degl (15. Februar 2020)

Und bei der "Gelegenheit" fällt mir auf.......die meisten verkauften Angelruten.....werden Spinruten genannt

gruß degl


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich negiere diese Köder nicht, auch wenn ich kein großer Fan davon bin!


Ach selbst wenn  jedem Tierchen... 
Ich habe einen großen Teil meiner (überschaubaren) Hechte auf Spinner gefangen.  Idiotensicher, keine Spirenzchen, fängt - für alles andere gibt es sicher spezialisten


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Februar 2020)

Weil während die anderen zählen, wieviele Gummifische sie modern angeln am Grund hängen haben lassen, 
ich zähle, wieviele Hechte ich altmodisch angelnd mit Spinner über Grund gefangen habe ...


----------



## Salmonidenangler (15. Februar 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Weil auch der größte Blindfisch damit Fische (ver-) angeln kann.
> Persönlich kämpfe ich seit x Jahren für ein Spinnerverbot an unseren Vereinsbächen. No Way, keine Chance und jedes Jahr pflück ich diesselben Modelle aus den Büschen und Bäumen. Wie vor 40 Jahren mit Drilling und Widerhaken, der Todesköder schlechthin für kleine Forellen .


Das kann ich leider absolut bestätigen. Ich fische deshalb meine Spinner wie die Fliegen - am Einzelhaken und widerhakenlos. Alles andere ... das führ ich jetzt mal nicht weiter aus. 
Die gibts inzwischen bereits so gefertigt z.B. von Dam - die von Balzer haben so eine dünne Folie die schnell verkratzt und sind wirklich deutlich schlechter verarbeitet. Diese (also von Dam) sind auch recht günstig - man traut sich waghalsigere Würfe und fängt so besser, auch wenn das natürlich recht subjektiv ist. Hier sind überall Wobbler, Gufis und Co im Fließwasser verboten, Spinner am Drilling sind anscheinend vieeel harmloser. Schade, sowas führt dann oft auch zu Sachen wie Fly Only, m.M.n. wäre Kunstköder mit Schonhaken Only deutlich fairer.
LG


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach selbst wenn  jedem Tierchen...
> Ich habe einen großen Teil meiner (überschaubaren) Hechte auf Spinner gefangen.  Idiotensicher, keine Spirenzchen, fängt - für alles andere gibt es sicher spezialisten


In praktisch jedem relevanten Thema werden Spinner so hoch gelobt. Deswegen frage ich ganz "naiv", warum. Aber von meiner Position aus auch vollkommen wertfrei!


----------



## Naish82 (16. Februar 2020)

Ich bin zwar selber auch kein Riesenfreund von Spinnern, Sie machen mir einfach wenig Spaß. Aber gerade das Missverhältnis Von Gewicht zu Köderdruck, dass du angesprochen hast, macht ihn so interessant für Hecht. Man kann ihn noch so flach ohne Probleme über Kraut ziehen...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. Februar 2020)

RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Wir angeln zum Teil auch mit Spinnern an unseren Fließgewässern. Aber meist mit Einzelhaken oder abgeklemmten Widerhaken am Drilling.


Darum geht es ihm nicht, sondern um


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wie vor 40 Jahren mit Drilling und Widerhaken, der Todesköder schlechthin für kleine Forellen


und damit hat er m. M. absolut Recht.

Drillinge mit angedrückten Widerhaken sind bei kleinen Forellen aber auch übel.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2020)

Unbestreitbar ist, dass kleine Drillinge mit Widerhaken an kleinen Ködern die Jungforellen reihenweise metzeln. Aber ein größerer Einzelhaken ist auch nicht ohne. Grad den Jahrgang kurz vor dem Schonmaß hakt der gerne von innen durchs Auge. Besonders in eher nahrungsarmen Bächen müssen die Kleinen ja so vehement sein. Teilweise, weil sie noch nicht drauf haben, wie man es macht. schaut nur mal zu, wie Großfische ganz sachte Anflugnahrung abklauben und was Jungfischen anstellen, wie die angerumpelt kommen. Oder weil sie sonst leer ausgehen...!

Aber genau an dem Punkt hadere ich mit dem Spinner. Nach dem Wasserdruck wären viel derbere Ruten erforderlich, als für die Fische eigentlich nötig. Das macht ja den Spinner nicht zu einem schlechten Köder. Nur mir taugt das halt nicht (so). Und wie das halt so ist. Wenn man mal was nicht so mag, kann es noch so gut sein, die Ressentiments bleiben doch irgendwie erhalten.

Bei anderen Ködern, ebenfalls mit einem Spinnerblatt versehen, sieht es schon wieder ganz anders aus. Flying Condoms, oder Elritzen mit Spinnerkopf, oder den kleineren Wobblern mit Spinnerblatt vertraue ich voll und ganz.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

man muss keine handwerkliche Begabung haben, um nen Spinner von Drilling auf Einzelhaken oder "barbless" umzurüsten.  Und im Gegensatz zu Wobblern, ändert sich beim Hakenwechsel auch kaum was am Köderlauf.

Zu Thema Drilling vs Einzelhaken oder barbed vs barbless tendiere ich subjektiv zwar auch zu Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken, aber wissenschaftlich fundierte Nachweise dazu zu finden, dürfte schwierig werden.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Februar 2020)

Wir haben als Jungangler auch Spinner mit Einzelhaken ausgestattet und diese dann mit Maden oder Würmern (als Kebab) bestückt - kam super bei den Forellen an


----------



## Purist (26. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber genau an dem Punkt hadere ich mit dem Spinner. Nach dem Wasserdruck wären viel derbere Ruten erforderlich, als für die Fische eigentlich nötig. Das macht ja den Spinner nicht zu einem schlechten Köder. Nur mir taugt das halt nicht (so). Und wie das halt so ist. Wenn man mal was nicht so mag, kann es noch so gut sein, die Ressentiments bleiben doch irgendwie erhalten.



Du brauchst stabile Rollen, aber keine härteren Ruten. Spinner musst du nicht voll "gegen die Rute" führen, die muss sich nicht im Halbkreis biegen. Idealerweise ist der Winkel der Rute zur Schnur deutlich größer als 90°.
Der Druck, gegen den man ankurbeln muss, ist der Grund warum ich Spinner mag: 
Egal ob starker Wind oder hohe Wellen, man spürt sehr genau ob der Köder richtig läuft und ob er Dreck eingesammelt hat. 
Außerdem lassen sich Spinner auch in jeder Tiefe führen, wobei die Flachläufer die flexibelsten Modelle dafür sind. Die Variablen zum Fangerfolg sind blinkerähnlich: Tiefe, Geschwindigkeit und Ausbrecher entscheiden darüber.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. Februar 2020)

Ich liebe besonders die "angekündigten" Bisse: Ob am natürlichen Gewässer oder Forellensee, wenn die Fische - besonders gut im klaren Wasser zu beobachten - den Spinner so anstupsen, dass er sein Spiel unterbricht - und das merkt man schön beim Kurbeln - um dann kurz darauf zuzuschnappen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Februar 2020)

Die wichtigsten Aspekte wurden genannt, einer oft vernachlässigt.
Neben der Fängigkeit und der einfachen Handhabe, ist es auch das leicht gewonnene Vertrauen in den Köder. Man erkennt sehr leicht, ob der Köder auch richtig läuft, weil er in gut druck macht, den man über die Rute spürt. Man kann daher wenig falsch machen.

Das schöne an dem Köder ist, dass dieser universell eingesetzt werden kann. Beim Gummifköder ist die Frage nach dem Dekor ein ganz großes Thema. Das überfordert manche. Beim Spinner nimmst einfach einen silbernen oder kupferfarbenen und man ist fast immer auf der sicheren Seite. Denn der Köder lockt neben den reflektionen (bei klaren Wasser) vor allem wegen dem Druck an, den er verursacht. Und diesen Druck haben andere Köder seltener.


----------



## Mefospezialist (27. Februar 2020)

Ich selbst fische Spinner nur noch in Kombi.
Dazu wird der Drilling entfernt, ein Einzelhaken eingehangen und da rauf kommt ein kleiner Gummifisch oder Twister. Ich nehme dafür nur die 1er und 2er Größe, größer fische ich keine Spinner wegen des enormen Druckes, der auf das Gerät wirkt.  

Spinner solo fsche ich selbst schon lange nicht mehr aber für Junior sind immer 2-3 in der Box, denn damit fängt er easy seine Fische an Rhein und Main. Die Frequenz ist mit Spinnern einfach sehr hoch, denn auf einen 1er Mepps geht wirklich vieles. Sogar Rotaugen und andere Friedfische gehen auf einen silbernen 1er Mepps, Grundeln, Barsche, Rapfen, Döbel usw.  
Für meinen Junior sind die Teile Klasse.


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Februar 2020)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Ich selbst fische Spinner nur noch in Kombi.
> Dazu wird der Drilling entfernt, ein Einzelhaken eingehangen und da rauf kommt ein kleiner Gummifisch oder Twister. Ich nehme dafür nur die 1er und 2er Größe, größer fische ich keine Spinner wegen des enormen Druckes, der auf das Gerät wirkt.
> 
> Spinner solo fsche ich selbst schon lange nicht mehr aber für Junior sind immer 2-3 in der Box, denn damit fängt er easy seine Fische an Rhein und Main. Die Frequenz ist mit Spinnern einfach sehr hoch, denn auf einen 1er Mepps geht wirklich vieles. Sogar Rotaugen und andere Friedfische gehen auf einen silbernen 1er Mepps, Grundeln, Barsche, Rapfen, Döbel usw.
> Für meinen Junior sind die Teile Klasse.



Genauso Fische ich meine Meppse auch!  Lieblingsgröße 3. Egal ob mit Einzelhaken oder Drilling, auch ich hänge (meist einen roten oder gelben) Einzel- oder Doppeltwisterschwanz mit dran. Ergebnisse: Ein 69er Zander und ein "nur" 61er Hecht! 

Ohne Twisterschwanz habe ich früher mal im Sommer an einer Slip-Anlage beim Vertikalangeln vom Ufer 4 oder 5 schöne Barsche gefangen, auf rote Reflexfolie! Spinner sind echt top, wenn man weiß, wo welche und wieviele Raubfische stehen.... 

Der Hecht hat im trüben Wasser eines Teiches direkt vor meinen Füßen gebissen, also den Spinner nicht zu früh aus dem Wasser heben! 

Ein Köder, der in keiner K. Box fehlen darf!  Früher gab's von DAM die "Libelle" - Spinner, die waren echt voll prima! 
Nur leider gibt's die nicht mehr, schade....


----------



## DUSpinner (27. Februar 2020)

Das frage ich mich manchmal auch und weiß auch nicht woran das liegt...

Spaß beiseite. In Nordamerika angel ich fast außschließlich hiermit. In heimischen Gewässern nur, wenn ich nach einer mehrstündigen, erfolglosen Hechtsession nicht schneidern möchte und einen oder mehre Barsch/e fangen will.


----------



## Naish82 (27. Februar 2020)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> .......
> Spinner solo fsche ich selbst schon lange nicht mehr aber für Junior sind immer 2-3 in der Box, denn damit fängt er easy seine Fische an Rhein und Main. Die Frequenz ist mit Spinnern einfach sehr hoch, denn auf einen 1er Mepps geht wirklich vieles. Sogar Rotaugen und andere Friedfische gehen auf einen silbernen 1er Mepps, Grundeln, Barsche, Rapfen, Döbel usw.
> Für meinen Junior sind die Teile Klasse.



Ja, für den Nachwuchs gibt es nichts besseres beim spinnfischen. Leicht zu werfen, einfach einleiern und ein breites Portfolio an Fischen. Und die Frequenz z.b. Bei barschen lässt bei Junior keine langweilige aufkommen.


----------



## Jurben (22. Januar 2021)

Hey,

ich hole den Thread wieder hoch.
Ich bin eigentlich Grundangler, aber letztes Jahr habe ich eine Spinnangel geschenkt bekommen. Die stand dann da und stand da.
Nun Zu Weihnachten habe ich mir dann eine Rolle + Schnur gekauft in der Hoffnung, irgendwann mal in 2021 mit dem Spinnfischen anzufangen.
Über Köder habe ich mir noch überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht.
Da ich aber die beste Frau der Welt habe, kam sie mir zuvor und hat mir zu Weihnachten Spinner und so ne Spinnertasche gekauft.






Anfang des Jahre war ich dann für 3 Stunden am Vereinsgewässer und habe zu ersten mal mit Spinner geangelt.
Ausgeworfen, Spinner im Wasser aufgeklatscht, eingeholt. Und das immer und immer wieder. Einfacher geht es nicht
Geschneidert habe ich leider, hatte aber Bisse, und bei jedem Biss stieg mein Puls.
Wenn es wärmer wird, werde ich neben der Grundangel mit Sicherheit auch spinnern.
Ich hoffe, dass ich dann meinen 1. Spinnerfisch raushole.

Schönes Wochenende,
Jurben


----------



## DenizJP (22. Januar 2021)

auf Spinner muss ich auch noch fangen...genau wie Blinker.

gestehe ich habe diese bisher selten eingesetzt...


vor allem beim Spinner tu ich mir mit dem Wasserwiderstand schwer...meine Rute ist da teilweise richtig krumm bei...


----------



## Jurben (22. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> vor allem beim Spinner tu ich mir mit dem Wasserwiderstand schwer...meine Rute ist da teilweise richtig krumm bei...


Oha, das ist ja Merkwürdig. Ich benutze Gr. 2 u. 3 und da wird nichts krumm bei. Den Widerstand, bzw. die Wellen merke ich aber wenn ich kurbel, was ja auch so sein soll. Das ist auch so ein +. Man Merkt, ob der Köder richtig läuft, oder nicht.
Hast Du vielleicht eine falsche Rute fürs spinnen mit Spinnern? 

Gruß,
Jurben


----------



## Heidechopper (22. Januar 2021)

Ich gehöre noch zur Spinner- und Blinkergeneration und ziehe besonders die Spinner beim Angeln auf Barsch, Hecht und Forelle den Gummifischen vor. Allerdings sieht das bei Zander ganz anders aus: hier hat mich der Gummifisch überzeugt.


----------



## DenizJP (22. Januar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Oha, das ist ja Merkwürdig. Ich benutze Gr. 2 u. 3 und da wird nichts krumm bei. Den Widerstand, bzw. die Wellen merke ich aber wenn ich kurbel, was ja auch so sein soll. Das ist auch so ein +. Man Merkt, ob der Köder richtig läuft, oder nicht.
> Hast Du vielleicht eine falsche Rute fürs spinnen mit Spinnern?
> 
> Gruß,
> Jurben



gut möglich - hab das Ganze an ner doch eher steifen Zanderrute mal ausgeworfen letztens Jahr....


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich mit Spinnern Angle, sind es meist welche der 3er Größe. An eine Drillingsspitze hänge ich noch einen kleinen, roten Doppelschwanztwister mit dran. 
 Grade der Mepps oder Colonel in schwarz mit den gelben Punkten war am Tage bei mir schon mehrmals erfolgreich auf Zander (langsam und tief gegen die Strömung eingeholt oder schneller mit der Strömung). 

Auf Barsch war bis jetzt immer eine rote Reflex- oder Hologrammfolie auf dem Spinnerblatt erfolgreich...


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> vor allem beim Spinner tu ich mir mit dem Wasserwiderstand schwer...meine Rute ist da teilweise richtig krumm bei...



Wenn die Rute bei nem Spinner krummgeht, ist die Kurbelgeschwindigkeit zu hoch. Dann wird ein Spinner IMO auch unfängig. Zudem wird es dann schwierig mit einer sauberen Lauftiefen-Kontrolle, da das Ding viel zu schnell steigt bzw. hochkommt (vor allem bei Breitblatt-Modellen).

Ich fische Spinner zumeist so langsam, dass sie gerade so rotieren. Und streue ab und zu kleine kontrollierte "Fluchten" durch leichte (!!!) Tempo-Erhöhung ein. Danach kommt dann wieder ne "Bremse" mit Slo-Mo-Flapp-Flapp. Das alles in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Funzt prima.

Es heißt ja oft, Spinner wären flachlaufende Köder - halte ich für kompletten Humbug: Es ist absolut kein Problem, auch einen Breitblatt-Spinner sehr grundnah zu führen (ggf. so tief, dass er auch mal den Grund streift und lockend Sand etc. aufwirbelt):

Man muss nur herausfinden, bei welchem Drehtempo er welche Steigrate entwickelt - und sein Gekurbel entsprechend anpassen.

Das ist lediglich eine Bedien- bzw. Kontrollfrage.

Ach ja:

Ein 5er-Mepps ist IMO nicht wirklich druckvoll. Starker Spinnerdruck fängt für mich persönlich ca. ab 8/0-Colorado-Doppelblatt an. Richtig knackig wird es dann bei 10/0- oder 12/0-Colorado-Doppelblatt.
______________________________________________________________________________________________

In puncto Blinker: Wenn der statt Flanken/Schwänzeln (je nach Modell) beim Eindrehen das Rotieren anfängt, ist die Kurbelgeschwindigkeit ebenfalls zu hoch.

Auf den jeweiligen Köder abgestimmte Kontrolle der Kurbelgeschwindigkeit ist IMO beim Spinnfischen ein zentrales Element. Insbesondere bei Leier-Ködern.

Auch mit ein Grund, warum ich hoch übersetzte Rollen überhaupt nicht mag: Da muss man sich ständig selbst bremsen. Eine niedrige ÜS ist für mich viel einfacher und präziser kontrollierbar - wenn ich mehr Speed will, drehe ich einfach schneller.

Wobei eigentlich nur Spinner reine Leier-Köder sind - Blinker sind da um ein Vielfaches variabler. Die werden erst richtig heiß, wenn man sie nicht nur leiert, sondern sich auch abseits normaler Spinnstopps allerlei einfallen lässt.

Kommt aber natürlich sehr stark auf das jeweilige Blinker-Modell an - da hat eben jedes Blech seine ganz eigene Charakteristik (abhängig von Gewicht, Blechstärke und Form). Wer die analysiert, kommt irgendwann drauf, was man aus dem jeweiligen Teil alles rausholen kann.

Und wird dann feststellen, dass Blinker zu den am vielfältigsten führbaren Spinnködern überhaupt gehören. Die fangen von Zander bis Wels einfach alles. Wenn ich nur eine einzige Spinnköder-Kategorie benutzen dürfte, wären es definitiv Blinker.

Meiner Meinung nach sind Gewässer bzgl. Blinker nicht "überblinkert" (wie es so oft heißt) - nur "08/15-überleiert":

Wer da vom üblichen "fire and forget" einfach mal weggeht, wird auch da auf einmal "ungeahnte" 'Bisse auf Blinker bekommen.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (22. Januar 2021)

„Generation Spinner und Blinker“  Bitter aber wahr, ich gehöre auch zu dieser Generation, sagt damit auch erwas über mein Alter aus. Ich liebe Blech und kann glaube ich auch nichts anderes. Probiere seit Jahren auch Gummifische aus, aber Erfolg so la la und ehrlich gesagt nervt es mich nur, nicht zuletzt die regelmäßigen Abrisse. Als ich angefangen habe - und bis heute - war und ist der Klassiker für mich der 3er Mepps, alles darauf gefangen, in allen Größen, wobei die Haken eine Katastrophe sind, biegen bei größeren Fischen auf bis zum Ausschlitzen. Man kann Blech in allen Tiefen fischen, schnell und langsam, fühle mich damit extrem flexibel. Auch für das Welsfischen habe ich ein Vermögen ausgegeben für Köder wie Gummifische, Wobbler und so weiter - aber alle Welse, die ich gefangen habe, gingen ausnahmslos auf simples Blech! Mein erster (und bisher einziger) Fisch in 2021, ein Hecht, ging auf - einen 3er Mepps!


----------



## Oanga83 (22. Januar 2021)

Servus,
Ein 5er Mepps in gelb muss immer mit.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Januar 2021)

Ich denke weil es so viele gibt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Januar 2021)

Eins noch:

Blinker mag ich auch gerne, weil man sie mit sehr geringem (auch finanziellem) Aufwand auf verschiedene Situationen anpassen kann.

Dazu genügt einfach ein Hakenwechsel:

Drilling, Zwilling, Einzelhaken und Krautdrilling sind da allesamt benutzbar an einem einzigen Modell (modellabhängige Eignung sowie sinnvolle Abstimmung aufs jeweilige Blech natürlich stets vorausgesetzt - auch da gibt es Grenzen).

Bei Spinnern geht das natürlich auch - Blinker haben aber gegenüber Spinnern diverse Vorteile, weil sie neben dem reinen Leiern noch mehr Optionen in einem einzigen Köder bieten (Spinner sind da vergleichsweise beschränkter und vergleichsweise nicht so "lehrreich").

Zudem sind Blinker je nach Modell auch prima Weitwurf-Geschosse.

Und es gibt sie in allen erdenklichen Größen / Gewichten von aus Versehen einatembar bis tiefsee-tauglich.

Weiterhin gehören sie größtenteils zu den relativ günstigen Kunstködern (ok: auch da gibt es Ausnahmen wie Edel-Perlmuttspangen etc.).

Obendrein kann man sie sehr einfach nach Belieben umgestalten (z. B. mit Klebefolie für andere Kontraste etc.) und erfreut sich an genügend Druckwelle auch für Trübwasser. Trailer sind je nach Modell auch noch möglich.

Ich kann nur jedem Anfänger empfehlen, intensiv Blinker zu fischen und mit diesen alle möglichen Führungsvarianten auszuprobieren:

Einen Blinker merkt man immer an der Leine, wenn das Setup stimmt - da fällt es dann z. B. einfacher, zu lernen, wie man am besten ständig Kontakt zum Köder bzw. die Leine ohne Schnurbogen möglichst gespannt hält (Stichwort Kurbel-Koordination).

Beim Spinnstopp ist ein Blinker an strammer Leine auch spürbar, was einem Anfänger das Kontakt-Halten erleichtert (wenn das Setup "telefonisch" genug ist).

Die dabei erlernten Fähigkeiten helfen dann ungemein beim Umgang mit komplizierteren Kukös - einfach, weil Gefühl für Köderführung und deren Optionen entwickelt wird.

Und ja:

Bei seinen aller-allerersten Versuchen / Würfen und in der darauf folgenden Zeit kann ein Anfänger einen Blinker natürlich auch erst mal nur einleiern, dabei aber trotzdem fangen.

Dann die ersten Spinnstopps als Variation einbauen und schließlich immer kreativer werden. Schärft das generelle Bewusstsein für das individuelle Laufverhalten und das Voll-Optionsspektrum von beliebigen Kunstködern ungemein - da bilden sich wohl gewisse "Spinnfisch-Synapsen" im Gehirn.

Wenn die irgendwann entwickelt sind, fangen beliebige und auch einem bislang unbekannte Kunstköder an, zu einem zu "sprechen":

Da genügen ein paar Würfe mit dann ebenfalls schon automatisierten Performance-Schnelltests, um das Potenzial des Kandidaten zumindest größtenteils einschätzen zu können.

Zumindest in puncto "könnte was für mich sein oder überhaupt nicht"

--> z. B. wenn man nen neuen Köder von nem Kollegen leihweise dranhängen kann und beurteilen will, ob sich ein Kauf auch für einen selbst lohnen würde etc. Denn Kukös sind natürlich auch immer persönliche Geschmackssache - und das ist auch gut so. Da hat/entwickelt einfach jeder auch seine persönlichen Vorlieben.

--> warum sollte man sich dann selbst einen Köder kaufen, der einem bei einem Leih-Lauftest überhaupt nicht gefällt. Was nicht heißen muss, dass der Köder schlecht ist (abgesehen von echten technischen Defiziten) - man mag ihn dann halt einfach irgendwie nicht.

Was überhaupt nichts ausmacht: Das Kukö-Angebot ist groß genug. Dann ist der Verlustverkauf-Staubfänger-Kelch von vorn herein an einem vorbeigegangen.

Immer lässt sich das natürlich nicht vermeiden - als passionierter Spinnfischer bekommt man halt bei potenziell interessanten Kukös dann halt schon bisweilen nen Habenwoller der Marke "Katze im Sack". Die Zahl der echten Fehlkäufe sinkt dann insgesamt aber vergleichsweise sehr stark.

Parallel wird man auch ziemlich immun bzw. regelrecht allergisch gegen digitales Marketing-Blabla, weil man selbst über genügend Einschätzungsvermögen verfügt.

Mir persönlich gehen z. B. Köder-Vorstellungsvideos auf den Sack, bei denen mehr Luft-Drohnenaufnahmen und Spritzendes-Wasser-Zeitlupen zu sehen sind als die eigentliche Köder-Performance. Oder endlose Drillszenen, die auch genau null über das Bedienpotenzial des jeweiligen Köders aussagen.

Ich will klar erkennbar sehen, was das jeweilige Ding kann (idealerweise auch unter Wasser) - und keine Kappenhansel in überzoomter Großaufnahme, die einem lediglich technische Köderdaten plus Lobeshymnen vorgackern.

Im Super-GAU-Fall noch kombiniert mit Dröhnmusik, die einem nach pegelmäßig viel leiseren Sprechpassagen unvermittelt fast die PC-Boxen vom Tisch ballert.

Und/oder mit kaum erfassbarem Actioncam-Dackelgewackel, bei dem man seekrank wird und/oder sich optisch-seismisch bei der Eröffnungskanonade der Schlacht von Kursk wähnt.

*DAS *nenne ich Scheuchwirkung (zumindest auf mich).


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Januar 2021)

Purist schrieb:


> Du brauchst stabile Rollen, aber keine härteren Ruten. Spinner musst du nicht voll "gegen die Rute" führen, die muss sich nicht im Halbkreis biegen. Idealerweise ist der Winkel der Rute zur Schnur deutlich größer als 90°.
> Der Druck, gegen den man ankurbeln muss, ist der Grund warum ich Spinner mag:
> Egal ob starker Wind oder hohe Wellen, man spürt sehr genau ob der Köder richtig läuft und ob er Dreck eingesammelt hat.
> Außerdem lassen sich Spinner auch in jeder Tiefe führen, wobei die Flachläufer die flexibelsten Modelle dafür sind. Die Variablen zum Fangerfolg sind blinkerähnlich: Tiefe, Geschwindigkeit und Ausbrecher entscheiden darüber.



Genau deshalb mag ich ebenfalls Spinner. Du merkst sofort in der Hand wie er arbeitet, ob er zb Laub eingesammelt hat, sich beim Wurf überschlagen hat und dann nicht direkt läuft. Kein anderer Kukö telefoniert für mich permanent so direkt frei Haus ohne dabei Rutenspitze, Schnur oder sonstwas im Auge zu behalten.
Sorgenfreies Angeln halt und dabei genüsslich die Natur um sich beobachten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Januar 2021)

Das ist allerdings wahr, da gebe ich Dir recht:

Spinner eignen sich z. B. gut, um zwischendurch mal eine Erholungspause von anstrengenderen Ködern oder Führungsarten einzulegen. Aber dabei trotzdem mit guter Fangchance weiterangeln zu können und genügend Druckwelle zu haben.

Finde ich übrigens echt schön, dass hier ein Austausch über Blechköder stattfindet - die finden hier im AB nunmehr nur noch recht selten Erwähnung (abgesehen von Küstenspinnfischen und UL).


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings wahr, da gebe ich Dir recht:
> 
> Spinner eignen sich z. B. gut, um zwischendurch mal eine Erholungspause von anstrengenderen Ködern oder Führungsarten einzulegen. Aber dabei trotzdem mit guter Fangchance weiterangeln zu können und genügend Druckwelle zu haben.
> 
> Finde ich übrigens echt schön, dass hier ein Austausch über Blechköder stattfindet - die finden hier im AB nunmehr nur noch recht selten Erwähnung (abgesehen von Küstenspinnfischen und UL).


Das liegt doch vor allem an den Namen. Mit einem 3er Mepps in silber legst du halt viel weniger Ehre ein als mit einem unaussprechlichen Wobbler, dessen wahre Farbe man erst nach umfangreicher Google Recherche erfahren kann.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Das liegt doch vor allem an den Namen. Mit einem 3er Mepps in silber legst du halt viel weniger Ehre ein als mit einem unaussprechlichen Wobbler, dessen wahre Farbe man erst nach umfangreicher Google Recherche erfahren kann.


Das hat aber nix mit Spinnern ansich zu tun, sondern solche Namen sind dem Marketing geschuldet.
Die gleiche Aufmerksamkeit kannste genauso gut mit nem ABU HiLo in rot/weiß einfahren.


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2021)

"Blech" passt einfach nicht in die aktuellen Marktstratgien ... mir egal, denn ich fische ja nicht für's Publikum.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2021)

Frag mal wer heute noch nen Augenblinker oder Krautblinker fischt...viele jüngere haben die vermutlich auch noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Frag mal wer heute noch nen Augenblinker oder Krautblinker fischt...viele jüngere haben die vermutlich auch noch nie gesehen.


Häng dir die hin und geh am See damit spazieren ... die Jungen Padavans werden sie für neueste Kreationen halten!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2021)

Mit extra "kunstvollem" Namen frisiert vermutlich schon


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2021)

Noch nicht mal nötig. Wenn man einfach gewisse Zeiten verstreichen lässt, kann man die ältesten Hüte als derniere crie verkaufen.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Januar 2021)

Sobald es gescheit wärmer wird behm ich mal 3-5er Mepps und Co mit ans Wasser


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Sobald es gescheit wärmer wird behm ich mal 3-5er Mepps und Co mit ans Wasser


Wenn du dies noch nicht gemacht hast, dann wirst du merken, dass sich Spinner in Ihrer Fängigkeit nicht von anderen beliebten Ködern unterscheiden, bzw. diese noch übertreffen.
Allerdings würde ich bei Markenspinnern bleiben, No Name Spinner haben oft ein deutlich schlechteres Laufverhalten und sind manchmal so liederlich verarbeitet, dass man ihnen einen schweren Fisch nicht zumuten mag.
Mepps hast du ja schon genannt, alternativ und nur etwa halb so teuer, kann ich die Effzett Spinner empfehlen.
Da ist dann aber leider bei 20gr. und Größe 4 Schluss nach oben.
Dieser kann natürlich mit einem Mepps Giant, bzw. mit dem 5er Mepps Aglia Longue mit 30gr. Gewicht, nicht konkurrieren.
Letzterer ist mein Favorit (Rot/Silber), wird zwar eigentlich als Strömungsspinner gehandelt, was mich aber nicht daran hindert diesen in meinem tiefen Baggersee zu fischen.
Fängt dann Hechte jeder Größe, sowie Barsche in der Regel von über 35cm.

Jürgen


----------



## NaabMäx (25. Januar 2021)

Gibts nicht beliebten und unbeliebte Spinner?
Die einen haben hier einen haufen Freunde, und de anderen ...............taugen zum fischen nicht.


----------



## Jurben (25. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Sobald es gescheit wärmer wird behm ich mal 3-5er Mepps und Co mit ans Wasser


Ich warte auch darauf. Kann es gar nicht mehr erwarten


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Sobald es gescheit wärmer wird behm ich mal 3-5er Mepps und Co mit ans Wasser


Hallo,

ich kannte mal einen alten Angler, ist schon so 40-50 Jahre her, mit dem war ich an ein paar oberbayerischen Seen beim Schleppfischen dabei. Der hatte zwei Ruten zum Schleppen. Die eine mit einem Mepps 3er und die andere mit einem Mepps 5er dran. Etwas anderes benutzt der nicht. Der fing damit wirklich gut. Ich kann mich noch gut an einen etwa 130er Hecht aus dem Starnberer See erinnern. 

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung vom Schleppfischen, was mir aber bei dem Angler auffiel, der haute nie an. Nach dem Biss machte er noch zwei/drei Ruderschläge und nahm dann die Rute auf. Seine Fehlbissquote würde ich als niedrig einstufen. Was sagen da die erfahrenen Schleppfischer dazu?.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ....Die eine mit einem Mepps 3er und die andere mit einem Mepps 5er dran. Etwas anderes benutzt der nicht. Der fing damit wirklich gut. Ich kann mich noch gut an einen etwa 130er Hecht aus dem Starnberer See erinnern.
> 
> ...



*Anglerlatein *sage ich dazu ...

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (25. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kannte mal einen alten Angler, ist schon so 40-50 Jahre her, mit dem war ich an ein paar oberbayerischen Seen beim Schleppfischen dabei. Der hatte zwei Ruten zum Schleppen. Die eine mit einem Mepps 3er und die andere mit einem Mepps 5er dran. Etwas anderes benutzt der nicht. Der fing damit wirklich gut. Ich kann mich noch gut an einen etwa 130er Hecht aus dem Starnberer See erinnern.
> 
> ...


Bin jetzt kein erfahrener Schleppangler, aber die Fische, die ich schleppend gefangen habe, brauchten auch keinen Anhieb. Rapfen, Hecht und Barsch.
Alle auf 15cm Slottershad.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Anglerlatein *sage ich dazu ...
> 
> R.S.


Hallo,

zur Fehlbissqoute allgemein; die dürfte nach meinen Erfahrungen und denen meines Sohnes (der ist beim Hechtfischen ein absoluter Könner) so um 50 Prozent liegen. Das heisst, bei etwa 50 Prozent der Hechtbisse bekommt man den Fisch auch an Land. Wobei dies uneinheitlich ist. Es gibt Tage, da liegt diese Quote deutlich höher und an manchen Tagen eben auch deutlich darunter aber im Schnitt eben so bei 50 Prozent. Ich spreche hier aber vom Uferangeln.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung vom Schleppfischen, was mir aber bei dem Angler auffiel, der haute nie an. Nach dem Biss machte er noch zwei/drei Ruderschläge und nahm dann die Rute auf. Seine Fehlbissquote würde ich als niedrig einstufen. Was sagen da die erfahrenen Schleppfischer dazu?.


Das geht, ist aber anstrengend bis stressig.
Ich habe das auch schon ein paar mal versucht.
Sieht dann so aus, zunächst mal den Kahn in Schwung bringen, dann die zuvor zurechtgelegte Rute möglichst weit raus werfen.
Ab damit in den Rutenhalter.
Bis dahin ist der Schwung schon fast weg und dann heißt es schnell reinhauen, um den Kahn wieder auf Geschwindigkeit zu bringen, so dass der Spinner läuft.
Oft ist dieser dann aber bis zum Grund durch gesackt und man kann ihn dann meistens wieder, garniert mit etwas Kraut, ein kurbeln.
Das alles geht sowieso nur aus den geschilderten Gründen im (tiefen) Freiwasser.
Unter Motor sieht das natürlich anders aus!

Ach so, die 50% kann ich bestätigen, beim Schleppen
Bis ich die Rute aus dem Halter hab und fertig zum Anschlagen bin, hat sich bereits jeder zweite Fisch bereits verabschiedet.
Um so wichtiger sind dann scharfe Haken.
Im Vorteil sind dann natürlich diejenigen welche bei mir im Boot sitzen und die Rute in der Hand halten.
Wenn die dann den Anschlag verpennen, werd ich allerdings sauer.

Jürgen


----------



## Colophonius (25. Januar 2021)

@Andal 


> "Blech" passt einfach nicht in die aktuellen Marktstratgien ... mir egal, denn ich fische ja nicht für's Publikum.



Dem würde ich ganz vehement widersprechen. Spinner in Form von Bleikopfspinnern (nur jetzt mit anderen Namen) feiern aktuell eine absolute Renaissance. Dot hat man auch das Problem mit dem Drall und der Lauftiefe nicht, bekommt dennoch den einsteigerfreundlichen Lauf und die fängigen Druckwellen.


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2021)

Schleppen mit dem Spinner? Also hatte der entweder gewaltige Vorbauten gegen den Drall, oder jeden Angeltag eine neue Schnur.


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2021)

Wobei die Starnbergerseeschleppfischer schon eine ganz eigene Rasse (sagt man in Bayern so) sind, b.z.w. waren. Die meistens nicht mehr sehr jungen Seeanrainer gingen immer schon mit ganz anderen Sachen zu Werke, als die Angler an allen anderen Seen der Region. Denen waren auch längst E-Motoren zugesprochen, wo anderen Orts heute nur gerudert werden darf. Das "halbweite" Schleppen ist eine Methode für sich. Halbweit bezieht sich da auf das Freiwasser, aber noch relativ unmittelbar zum Ufer. Vom Gerät ganz zu schweigen. Vieles erinnert da an die Schweizer Kollegen und selbst 5 m Teleruten, plus Multirolle sind/waren kein seltener Anblick. Alles sehr speziell und durch die Zugehörigkeiten auch sehr exklusiv.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Frag mal wer heute noch nen Augenblinker oder Krautblinker fischt



Habe ich beides in Gebrauch. Sofern der Effzett Natural als Augenblinker durchgeht


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei die Starnbergerseeschleppfischer schon eine ganz eigene Rasse (sagt man in Bayern so) sind, b.z.w. waren. Die meistens nicht mehr sehr jungen Seeanrainer gingen immer schon mit ganz anderen Sachen zu Werke, als die Angler an allen anderen Seen der Region. Denen waren auch längst E-Motoren zugesprochen, wo anderen Orts heute nur gerudert werden darf. Das "halbweite" Schleppen ist eine Methode für sich. Halbweit bezieht sich da auf das Freiwasser, aber noch relativ unmittelbar zum Ufer. Vom Gerät ganz zu schweigen. Vieles erinnert da an die Schweizer Kollegen und selbst 5 m Teleruten, plus Multirolle sind/waren kein seltener Anblick. Alles sehr speziell und durch die Zugehörigkeiten auch sehr exklusiv.


Hallo,

das mit dem "halbweiten" Schleppen könnte hinkommen. Wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere, waren wir da (am Starnberger See) meist so 100-300 Meter vom Ufer enfernt unterwegs.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## świetlik (25. Januar 2021)

Ich angle auch gerne mit spinner.
Eine Sache was mich nur dabei nerw ist dass die geflochtene Schnur  nachher Knoten bekommt. 
Vielleicht verrater mir jemand wie ich das austrixen kann.
Karabiner mit Wirbel hilft nicht viel. 
Bei hecht angeln habe ich zweimal Wirbel,  vor und nach stahlvorfach.


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2021)

Halbweit ... ein fixer Begriff auf den bayr. Voralpenseen. "Auf'm Weitsee" heisst ja auch mitten auf dem See, im absoluten Freiwasser.


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (25. Januar 2021)

Ich benutze den Spinner gern, weil er in jedweder Tiefe die man möchte, geführt werden kann, und diese Tiefe sogar noch hält. Ansonsten, im Bach lassen sich mit einem Spinner am Besten Aussenkurven "ausdriften"


----------



## ragbar (26. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit dem "halbweiten" Schleppen könnte hinkommen. Wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere, waren wir da (am Starnberger See) meist so 100-300 Meter vom Ufer enfernt unterwegs.
> 
> ...


Sehr schön auch nachzulesen in "Traumangeln auf Königsfische" von Rainer Bouterweck,mein Lieblingsangelbuch. Paar Fotos auch dabei.
Ich hab immer über die große Ambassadeur ohne Schnurführung und mit diesen Metallplättchen mit der Schnurlängenangabe drauf gestaunt. Auch über den Satz: "Bester Köder. Blinker." Paßte so gar nicht in meine Überzeugung beim Hecht(schlepp)angeln!

@świetlik
Zwei Wirbel mit Karabiner ,hintereinander,vor den Spinner schalten. In den ersten Karabiner (aus Richtung des Vorfachs gesehen), ein 3-5gr Tropfenblei mit Wirbel als Excenter einhängen. Ist eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## easygg (30. Januar 2021)

Weil weniger manchmal mehr ist bei den ganzen Schnick-Schnack-Ködern


----------

